# Physio in Bielefeld



## VivaLarsVegas (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen guten Physiotherapeuten in Bielefeld. Momentan habe ich das Knie verhunzt und muss daher zum Aufbautraining. Am besten wäre ein Physio, der  Ahnung vom radeln hat oder selber radelt. Optimal wäre außerdem zentral in Bielefeld oder mit der Bahn erreichbar, da ich momentan kein Auto oder Rad fahren kann. Also wenn einer da etwas weiss, wäre eine kurze Antwort super. 

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2011)

Autsch. Kann Dir leider keinen empfehlen, aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (29. Januar 2011)

VivaLarsVegas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche einen guten Physiotherapeuten in Bielefeld. Momentan habe ich das Knie verhunzt und muss daher zum Aufbautraining. Am besten wäre ein Physio, der  Ahnung vom radeln hat oder selber radelt. Optimal wäre außerdem zentral in Bielefeld oder mit der Bahn erreichbar, da ich momentan kein Auto oder Rad fahren kann. Also wenn einer da etwas weiss, wäre eine kurze Antwort super.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bin im Moment in ambulanter Reha beim ZAR in Bielefeld-Bethel (Grenzweg).
Die Leute sind wirklich engagiert und mit reichlich Sachverstand.Ist auch eine Therapeuten dabei, die schon jahrelang ambitioniert radelt.
Ich würd da mal fragen ob die auch normale Krankengymnastik machen.

Gruß Udo


----------

